# New and looking



## Frank dux (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello all. New to forum. Need help with good source. I?ve been ripped off and looking for advice on a reliable source that I can be loyal too. Thank you and I apologize for any rules or refs I?ve broke


----------



## brazey (Jul 16, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## The Provider Rep (Jul 17, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## botamico (Jul 26, 2018)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## macedog24 (Aug 3, 2018)

On behalf of PuritySourceLabs and MileHighKratom welcome.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppy1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Frank dux said:


> Hello all. New to forum. Need help with good source. I?ve been ripped off and looking for advice on a reliable source that I can be loyal too. Thank you and I apologize for any rules or refs I?ve broke


Gaint Lab welcome you join in this big family!

Giantlab-poppy@protonmail.com


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 6, 2018)

Frank dux said:


> Hello all. New to forum. Need help with good source. I?ve been ripped off and looking for advice on a reliable source that I can be loyal too. Thank you and I apologize for any rules or refs I?ve broke


Welcome and check out our list. Leave your opinion on our threads we would appreciate that.

PRICE LIST---- THEGROWTHCLINIC@MAILFENCE.COM(AUTO-REPLY, PUT LIST IN SUBJECT HEADER)

ORDERS----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)

QUESTIONS-----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION IN SUBJECT HEADER)


----------

